# Shout stain remover has left residue on my shirt!



## chaostheory (Jun 3, 2014)

So, I got a grease stain on my favorite shirt. 

I sprayed it with Shout and washed it. The grease did not get out. In fact, there were even white residue from when I sprayed Shout on it.

I then tried WD40 and even rubbing alcohol to get the grease out, that did not work.

Lastly I used Dawn, and it got the grease out! 

Alas though: the shout residue is NOT off my shirt! It has gone through the wash 2-3 times, handwashed once, and Dawn-washed once--and the white residue remains!
 

It's a polyester shirt-does anyone have any tips on getting that out?! It's my favorite shirt!! Thanks!!


----------

